# Around the world in 91 days



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

Photo gallery: Mike Hall break round-the-world record

First of all : Wow.

Also: He rode a on-one dirty disco. Now I have a dirty disco, and feel it is too harsh a ride for long distance events. So for someone to spend 91 days averaging 200 miles a day on one...well...my but must be pretty soft.

I would like to see that ride up on Strava. Make it one segment.


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow. What an animal. 91 days at 200 mile average. And he did it on skinny slicks. Must have had good roads all the way. Not my cup of tea personally. I'd want to do it on dirt. My Dirty Disco isn't too harsh, but I use fatter tires.


----------



## chriscookz (Jul 2, 2012)

That's a pretty incredible ride, kudos to him for doing that! I don't think I ever could.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

200 mi/day means he's most likely be in the saddle 10+ hrs/day. That has got to do some damage to the anatomy. Humans didn't evolve to be sitting in a saddle like this.
This sort of endurace feat is a little pointless. It's like people do it once and never want to do it again. Sort of like running 100 miles in 100F plus heat, or holding your breath until you pass out while killing some brain cells. At the end of the day, it's more for bragging right than health. But more power for those who do these sort of stuff though because I wouldn't even consider it for 1 second.


----------



## vincenz (Jun 26, 2012)

Kudos to this guy. Incredible. To people who say it's pointless, are your rides any more significant? People have different goals. You ride for health, he rides for distance.


----------

